# Manure Bricks for burning



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Mar 6, 2010)

I read this article and would like to try it, I just wondered if any one else has and if it works.  We will have 4 goats and 30+ standard/bantam chickens this spring and would like to find more uses for the manure.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/hooker87.html

Edit:  I just saw a thread similar after posting, except this article says it can be made into the molds and sun dried, which is a more feasible option for me.


----------



## Stinky Puddle Ranch (May 5, 2010)

This is blowing my mind. 

I just finished reading the link you've posted and I must admit, it was a very good read.
I have wondered so 'many' times what to do with the extra Manure from our goats, miniature
donkeys, sheep/lambs and cattle.

Have you tried this yet since your post? I know I am willing to try.


----------



## country freedom (May 7, 2010)

Since mankind has been using dried manure as a fuel source for thousands of years, heck, even the pioneers did this, I think that I will put this on my project list.

I am learning right along with my 2 youngest children - waste not/want not.


----------



## Stinky Puddle Ranch (May 7, 2010)

@ country freedom

I totally concur, "waste not want not". My husband and I are learning how to become self sufficient and this is totally on our list of new things to try/do.  This weekend I will be heading to the nearest lumber yard and making the molds and we will try our hand at this.


----------



## a7736100 (May 7, 2010)

The local nursery is selling bagged 30 pound chicken manure for $25.  People are crazy enough to pay big bucks for organic fertilizer these days.  Used to be able get it free if I was willing to get it directly from the chicken house.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 8, 2010)

As soon as we have enough manure to put in the molds, we will be giving it a go.


----------



## Beekissed (May 8, 2010)

They sell chicken litter by the huge truck loads here for $25!   

I would love to use manure bricks to burn but my manure is not the mushy, molding into a form kind.  Will you guys add a binder like water to the manure to get it to form into bricks?


----------

